
Put out the UDP's on pasture [illustrated] - immerseit
http://www.brainart.se/blog/2017/02/10/put-out-the-upds-on-pasture-illustrated/
======
rijoja
I hate to be a negative nancy but ... this makes no sense is this article
about security in the sense that no packets are lost or in whether they can be
read or not? There's nothing about UDP that states whether the payload is
encrypted or not?

